# Woodworker in the Garage... would you help me out?



## GPDMTR25 (Jun 21, 2010)

Please take the time to help me out. My workshop is in my garage which is approximately, 20 X 18. For some reason it seems like I don't have any room in the garage but then I look at photos of other shops and they have all the same tools I have but it's organized in a smaller space. So I must not have the ability to place the tools in the right place. I've tried to move them around but it didn't help. Everything I have is on wheels so it's easy to move stuff.

So I've been trying to locate photos of different garage workshops to see how they are laid out. I looked on LJ's shop section but was surprise how many didn't post any photos of their shop. If they did have photos it's because it's a huge and beautiful shop.

I located a very good website that has different lay outs of different shops. If someone knows of other sites like this I would love to have them. 
http://home.comcast.net/~hchute/woodshop_shoplayouts.htm.

Or if you know of a site that has photos of how their garage set up is, please let me know. Here's a great site where he post his garage shop. I'm looking for more sites like this. http://billpounds.com/woodshop/theshop.html.

Also I've viewed LJ member ND2ELK's workshop. Photos like this are perfect.

I've been searching for these type of sites but I still thought I'd post here because I've gotten such great assistance in the past. Also I'm not looking for someone to tell me where to put the tools because that's too hard without knowing the space, the tools and what type of woodworking I do. I'm just looking for photos to learn from others.

Thanks
Angela


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Angela, Grizzly has a shop layout tool that lets you draw out your shop and drop tools into it. Of course, the tools are all from Grizzly's line but they will work for optimizing shop layout.


----------



## Alongiron (Jan 10, 2011)

Scott I have a workshop about the same size; 24×16. It is a detached standalone workshop and I did use the Grizzly setup for mine and I love the way mine is laid out. I did not see in your post if you still use your garage for its intended purpose.

Check out my workshop and send me an message if you have any questions. I hope this helps.

Steve


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

Angela,

I feel your pain. My shop is in a 1-car garage that is only 12×24. It seems that I am constantly fighting the battle of the most effective way to take advantage of the space I have. One poster mentioned the shop arrangement tool on the Grizzly website. It is helpful. Keep checking the shop photos here on LJ and you will find lots of ideas. Feel free too check out my shop, although, I have made some changes since I took those photos.

Also, check the shop of fellow LJ member ND2ELK. That is one of the most well setup and organized shops you will find. It is quite impressive how he manages to get so much from such a small space.

Doc


----------



## Lumbee (Jan 17, 2011)

Angela, I arranged my shop based on what equipment gets used the most. Number 1 was my table saw and even though it is mobile I dedicated a section for it and I get the most use out of it in that location. Next was my radial arm saw {which is not mobile} I chose the longest wall section I could find and built a table the entire lenght of the wall and set the saw in position to where I could cut with maximum efficiency. Under this table is a series of cabinets with doors to store all my hand power tools, nails ,screws etc. I also use a cast iron router table which attaches to my table saw which also saves space. My planer, joiner, drill press, band saw like yours are mobile. I position them in a row along a wall and roll them out when needed to a open location. I also have used peg board and cabinets on the walls for storage and hanging items on. Most shop plans or diagrams can be helpful but I think in the longrun what you are going to be working on the most should dictate what should go where. Happy Woodworking !!!


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Angela, my shop is about the same size as yours (17×22) and I am pretty happy with how the tools are laid out. I have pictures of my shop posted and, if you would like, I can send a drawing of the layout to you. As an FYI, the only tool with wheels is my jointer which I need to move out of the way if I am cutting a large piece on my TS.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

Angela:

A garage workshop is a tough design. Often, it has to serve other purposes as well as being a workshop. Electrical service and lighting are almost always inadequate, and insulation, heating, and A/C issues often have to be addressed as well. Any natural light is a plus, but wall space is limited. There is this large wall called the garage door that can't be used for anything, and it has it's ugly mechanism on the ceiling that gets in the way. The tool manufacturer's on-line guides aren't likely to address these problems.

Begin with defining your actual working space. Even with all the tools being mobile, the "work triangle" design concept used in kitchens is also applicable to a workshop. I have two work triangles, one for power tool work and another for bench work. I find that I cannot combine the two. For working with your power tools in a very limited space, a "center stage" area close to a tool cabinet containing sccessories will work well and save unnecessary steps. This requires planning your work, as you cannot have table saw, jointer, planer, bandsaw, ect. all set in place at the same time.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Feel free to check my workshop out. Very similar situation. I've added a permanent router table on wheels next to workbench that isn't in workshop photo but layout is pretty much the same after reorganizing but a little more spread out. Put as much stuff on the walls as possible to save floor space


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Angela,

Check out my shop. I am in 18×20 with a small nook in the back corner, and sharing space with quantities of non woodworking junk as well. It's all in how you organize it.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Angela

The Woodwhisperer site shows shop pictures. He used to list a web site that also showed a lot of shops under his favorite links. His favorite links is not there any more but you might want to Email him and ask him what that site was. I know you have looked at my shop and hope you might get some ideas there. I really like the lift table so I can store some of my equipment under my miter saw table. Have fun planing your shop and setting it.

up.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

My shop is a little bigger….but since you state that your tools are on wheels (I have the same) I would recommend that you keep an area clear to move the tools that you need to use…the rest of the time keep them staged by a wall or in a corner. In my shop there are only 4 stationary items….my workbench, my lathe…The table saw…and the small stove I use to heat the place. the rest of the time….I wheel the tool out to the center to use it…..when I am done I blow it off and return to the wall or corner - I made some mobile tables to hold my drill press….my grinder and benchtop sanders. You might also get the book from woodsmith about wookshops….it gives you great ideas for storage and compact too stands.

I posted some pics when I was just starting to put the tools in it (I enclosed an old horse barn).


----------



## Jeff28078 (Aug 27, 2009)

I haven't posted a picture of my shop because it's so fluid. Like you I only have half a two car garage of about 24×20 ft. The only thing I have permanently located is my workbench and some shelving units mounted on the walls. Everything else is on wheels. The piece of machinery I need to use is pushed to the center open space and everything else can be moved out of the way. I made my own wheeled carts for all the tools. The only recommendation I have for these is don't skimp on the wheels.

My limited space also determined what pieces of equipment I can own. I don't have a large dust collector because that takes up space. I have a few large shop vacs instead. I don't have a cabinet saw. Even though they can be wheel mounted they still take up a lot of room. You just have to be flexible and accept the conditions in place. Maybe some day I'll have a bigger space.


----------



## ralmand (May 11, 2009)

Mine is not fancy, but I try to utilize my space as best as possible. It works well for me. I built several items that are multi-function and tried to get things off the floor as much as possible. Hope this helps a little…
http://lumberjocks.com/ralmand/workshop


----------



## Chriskmb5150 (Dec 23, 2009)

I would love to help you out but there isn't enough room for both of us in this tiny garage 
Hehe, sorry but I couldnt resist. 
I too am working in a two car garage thats about 22X20. I DO have a cabinet saw and a rather large router table as well so i had to put everything on wheels. It's kind of a hassle sometimes but I learned to adapt. I'ts alot better than the 16X16 shed that i called a shop at my old house. I played around with the grizzly shop planner and its pretty good for getting ideas


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

For me it is a standard two car garage that my wife lets me use (yeah right) as a shop as long she can have her car in it when it snows. Right now is holding: 
mini-van
mid size car
Honda Goldwing
10" Contractor Table saw with a built in router table on the extension wing (overall length is 4ft)
Work Bench
Radial Arm Saw (adjoins the work bench to increase work surface)
Drill Press 
24" Scroll Saw
Band Saw
Bench Grinder
4" Jointer, 6" Planer, 4" Belt/Disk Sander, 6" Grinder/Buffing arbor (All these tools mount onto one base and are stored in a rack in the corner of garage when not in use)

Lots of storage room for every small power tool that is needed and room for everything that is needed to keep a 30 year old motor cycle running.
How do I do? Lots of wheels on every tool or base and having a "wrap around work bench" that is higher than most of my tools that allows the tools to roll up against the walls. The hardest part is getting it all put away at the end of the day so I can get the cars away before it snows.

I just recently finished the tool base/storage and then I got sick. Sorry that I don't have any current photos but I will be updating that as soon as I shake this cold.


----------



## GPDMTR25 (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone!

I'll check out Grizzly's site.

Actually I had looked at a couple of your workshops before I posted this.

Alongiron I like your set up and can't believe how clean it is. You must have another place to keep your gardening stuff.

Docholladay - I like your shop just wish you had a few far away photos of the shop.

Richgreer - I like your set up too. I have a lot of the same tools, except my table saw is huge. I also wish you have some wide angle photos.

Dbhost - I had seen your site before. I figured you must not open your garage door very often based on your tool placement. Also I noticed you stacked some of your tools so save space. Unfortunately I can't do that. I have an injury and can't lift those things. I also saw some good dust collection ideas from your photos.

ND2ELK - I didn't know that was a lift cart in the photo. I like that idea, and then you don't have to make carts or stands for all the tools. Where'd you get that? Also I like your set up and dust collection. Sine I have the same saw I might move it more like the way you have it set up. I also have the same air compressor that I bolted to the wall to give me more room. It seems like you have less room than I do all that same tools but everything fits. Minus the moose head.

Reggiek's - I saw your shop. When I started woodworking I had the Bosch saw. Loved it. I also have the miter saw.

A lot of the shop photos focus on the machines in the shop and not the overall design of the shop. But I thank everyone for helping me out. When things get more organized I'll post my shop.

Thanks,
Angela


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

If you go to my tool reviews you will see a review I did on my lift table. Other people said where they got theirs as well.

I do have a small metal shed just outside the back door of the shop on the patio. I keep my jigs, off-fall and misc. shop stuff in.

Tom


----------



## GPDMTR25 (Jun 21, 2010)

Tom thanks for mentioning The Woodwhisperer's site. He has a section titled shop tours. He has several garage and basement shops that are great.

Angela


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

Having designed a good many shops & put together a power point presentation on wood shop design, here are a few tips. Grizzly, Delta & Bob Villa all have web sites on shop design & layout. There's probably even more.

Draw a scale drawing of your shop space floor plan (1/2 in. = 1 ft. is a good size). Use a stiff paper like a file folder & draw up your machine footprints allowing for work space. (same scale as floor plan). Then sit down and slide those cutouts around to see what you can come up with for a machine layout. When you come up with something sleep on it and see if it still looks good to you. If not rearrange it. This process may take a few days or even weeks, but it's a lot easier than push machines all over the shop till you get it right.

Remember to leave space for you and working.

Don't try to run your shop on a drop cord. This is a great way to burn your shop down. You need adequate power. You may need a sub breaker box in you shop. If you have 220 volt machines be careful. This stuff (220) can kill you.

Pop


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

To store items, there are hide-away shelf mechanisms that are spring loaded and are pretty heavy duty that you might be able to use to store scroll saws, smaller drill presses, router tops and the like.

One of the things that I plan to do when I retire is to make my new house fully accessible including the shop - as much as I can. This way I will be able to use my shop longer and still be safe with minimum effort later on.

There are devices out there that greatly assist those that have difficulty lifting and moving heavy items around.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

My shop was originally just about exactly the size of your shop. However, because of the fact that I am such a wonderful and generous husband  I carved off and enclosed a 7ft by 9 ft corner for my wife where she could put her freezer and have some extra shelf space for the house. I have a large Powermatic TS, a full size 8 inch PM jointer, an 18 inch Jet Band saw, a Delta drill press, a jet dust collector, a Midi lathe, a Dewalt scroll saw on stand, a chop saw, a sliding chop saw, and I also have a generous supply of portable power and hand tools. My work table is over sized at 36 inches x 84 inches and has two vises and I can work all the way around it and I store all kinds of stuff under it on shelves. I also have a generous supply of drawers, shelves, and cabinets to store it all in. In addition to that I even have a lot of room to store various hardware and supplies in. I can get to every tool in my shop easily and most things are on wheels. The only thing that looks like it is hard to get to is my lathe because it appears to be locked against the wall by two work tables and the table saw. This is not so; all I have to do to use my lathe is lower the wheels on my table saw and roll it straight out away from the lathe. The only big problem that I have right now is a good place to put lumber, drop and plywood. This problem is easily solved by building an outside storage building. I hope to build one maybe as large as 10ft x 16ft but it may only end up being 8ft x 10ft. This will solve my material storage and will also give me some room for jigs and fixtures.

I'm not saying that my shop is not cramped because it is. I would love to have a big shop with plenty of room. However, I am saying that my shop is a workable shop for me and as long as I plan ahead and work in an organized way I can get by with it. I love my shop and I consider it to be a real blessing to me. I have built a 6ft by 6ft set of nice bookshelves for my daughter and two large corner cabinets for my wife's living room and other cabinets for the house so I have built and finished some large pieces in my little shop. It's not without it's problems when working on large things but it is doable. I think that by looking at my shop and all of the other shops on Lumberjocks you should be able to come up with a workable solution. With 19ft x 20ft you have a good bit more room than me since i carved off one of my corners. The other thing to realize about my shop is that 3ft by the length of my shop down the center from one end to the other is a hallway for access to the back door of the house. My shop use to be the carport for the house. You might also like to look at how I store most of my handtools.

I'm not saying that my shop is one of the best organized because it's not. I have seen many shops on LJs than mine that are better organized than mine. I'm just saying that given my space I have come up with a workable solution for myself. I believe that one of the most educational things a woodworker can do on LJs is to look at other people's shops and I completely enjoy doing so.


----------



## GPDMTR25 (Jun 21, 2010)

helluvawreck I added your shop to my favorites so i can refer to it later. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

Angela - it's time to start taking over other rooms in the house 

When I started, it was a large tablesaw in my laundry room. It was tight! I had a foldable workbench and added in a scrollsaw. That was pretty much it.

I have slowly taken over and now have a 12X30 shop in the house…. and use the laundry room as a finishing room. *Someone* gets frustrated when he can't get in the chest freezer when I use it as an extra tabletop… but it's worth it.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

Scott, thanks for posting that link to the Grizzly Workshop Planner. I just started playing around with it and it's very easy to use and helpful.


----------

